# Mud Over Textured Walls or Drywall Over???



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

#2 is a bad idea. It means every door, doorway, window frame, and all trim will have to be removed and re-worked Plus every switch, every plug will have to be brought out. If you have an open stairway it will need re-done to a point. Then when done you still have a house full of a product your worried about. Also your still going to have seams to tape mud and sand, plus the corners.

If your going to do all that remove and replace it all with new drywall.

I don't think I have ever seen popcorn on walls, just ceilings. Are you sure it's popcorn and not heavy orange peel texture. If it's orange peel there will be no asbestos. But with a house that old there's the possibility of lead paint.

The best advice I can give you is have it tested so your sure you know what your dealing with. But the best answer for both asbestos and lead paint would be remove and replace. On the ceilings popcorn is usually pretty easy to remove once you know it's safe.


----------



## Traycam (Dec 30, 2014)

I am pretty sure it is popcorn but could be wrong. All the ceilings have the texture too. 

I have one room that looks more like the pics I saw when I googled "orange peel." 

Here is pic of the kitchen.


----------



## Traycam (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's one of the living room, which is more heavily textured. This is a pretty big house and it has a living room that looks like 3 seperate rooms, that area has the most texture:


----------



## Traycam (Dec 30, 2014)

There is a line/seam from the half wall in the living room pic. This is the wall right above the lamp.


----------

